# Found paddle on Upper Colorado



## waterbob83 (Sep 11, 2009)

I found a paddle today on the Upper Colorado. There was no name or number. Message me and identify it and I'll get it back to you.


----------



## OpenBoatBob (Nov 3, 2003)

Canoe or kayak paddle? I lost a Mitchell Canoe Paddle on Barrel Springs awhile ago.


----------



## waterbob83 (Sep 11, 2009)

Bob, I'm sorry, it isn't your canoe paddle. Good luck finding it, though. That's a very nice paddle .


----------



## ldemuth6 (May 31, 2009)

bob, i lost a werner SUP paddle on Saturday up by Rancho del Rio/State Bridge area.


----------



## waterbob83 (Sep 11, 2009)

It is a kayak paddle and found between pumphouse and radium. Hopefully that helps some. 

Idemuth, I hope you find your sup, too!


----------



## colin scholz (Feb 22, 2011)

*lost paddle??? gnar bar stickers???*

i lost my paddle about that day...
is it red with silver pole?

gnar bar stickers?

please contact me via 7193387567
thanx


----------

